# Can slingbows shoot regular arrows (which are used in a bow)?



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

I want to use this slingbow here:



http://imgur.com/lSmEgVd


To fire one of those:



http://imgur.com/jWmc2ij


Would that be a problem? does anyone have experience with this? (I know there are specialized metallic fishing arrows but I wonder if I could use regular bow ones.)

Thanks!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I made a very similar sling bow out of plywood and a whisper biscuit and it shoots great. I have about a 20 lb draw weight and I use a 30 inch arrow. Definitely want the air to be long enough so that when you pull it back it doesn't fall out the backside of the whisper biscuit and stab you in your hand. They definitely make arrowheads for fishing specifically and they should work just fine in the situation as well.

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Ditto what Vince said. Those arrows look short to me. Because a slingbow shoots an arrow from the center (as opposing to from left or right side like a bow does) you do not have to worry about spine weight, feather fletching, helical twists and the general techinical issues that traditional archers argue over. Almost any arrow should work from a slingbow as long as they are long enough. Look for full length arrows at least 30" long.

Keep in mind that Bill Hays sells an archery plate that will convert a wire frame slingshot into a sling bow.

https://pocketpredator.com/plates.html


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They can but the picture you have are cross bow bolt you need arrows at least 28 inch's long.


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone! You've made it all clear. I was literally going to purchase 22 inch arrows and now I see that would of been stupid so Ill get the 30 inch.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Glad we can help, have fun with the sling bow I enjoy mine.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

There are many slingbow vidoes around, lots of people have either converted slings to bows or made specialty slings to shoot arrows. All pretty cool. I have one of the Pocket Predator arrow plates but haven't tried it yet. And Simpleshot sells an arrow setup for their Hammer slingshot.

I have been intrigued but haven't tried it yet. Mostly because all the videos that use a chony have the slingshots putting the arrows out pretty slow compared to an average bow. I think it is more than enough for fishing, and people do have slingbow videos of hunting larger game. All the same, I've just stuck with a bow so far for arrows. But I do keep thinking about giving it a try. I especially like some of the slingbow setups that have the forks ahead of the hand, like a starship slingshot, so that the bands have a longer powerstroke- thinking these will be more efficient and launch the arrows with more authority.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Has anyone ever checked to see what the average pinch grip poundage on an arrow in a pouch might be?


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> There are many slingbow vidoes around, lots of people have either converted slings to bows or made specialty slings to shoot arrows. All pretty cool. I have one of the Pocket Predator arrow plates but haven't tried it yet. And Simpleshot sells an arrow setup for their Hammer slingshot.
> 
> I have been intrigued but haven't tried it yet. Mostly because all the videos that use a chony have the slingshots putting the arrows out pretty slow compared to an average bow. I think it is more than enough for fishing, and people do have slingbow videos of hunting larger game. All the same, I've just stuck with a bow so far for arrows. But I do keep thinking about giving it a try. I especially like some of the slingbow setups that have the forks ahead of the hand, like a starship slingshot, so that the bands have a longer powerstroke- thinking these will be more efficient and launch the arrows with more authority.


If I actually love using a slingbow ill probably want something stronger, definitely will invest in a bow then. I heard of the starship, I only don't like the massive size of it.


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

cromag said:


> Has anyone ever checked to see what the average pinch grip poundage on an arrow in a pouch might be?


I'll experiment with it in a regular pouch and a regular slingshot, pretty curious.


----------

